# Anyone know of Muay Thai schools in NY



## rusdikhtyar (May 23, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest any good Muay Thai Schools in or around NYC.

Thanks


----------



## thaistyle (May 26, 2007)

Check out the USMTA website at www.usmta.com  They are based out of New York and they list some schools.  The USMTA is affiliated with the World Muay Thai Council, which is the governing body for muay thai in Thailand.


----------



## Shark (May 28, 2007)

Ultimate Muay Thai, often have guest trainers from Holland.


----------



## savior (May 28, 2007)

http://www.5pointsfitness.com/muay_thai_instructors.php


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Jun 2, 2007)

www.ultimategymny.com

www.thewat.com

5 points fitness website already given, Borodins Gym in brooklyn, Sitan Gym in Queens,


----------



## Riz1 (Jul 29, 2007)

im also interested in looking for a school in Long Island...any one???


----------



## TommyMT (Nov 15, 2007)

I attend Extreme Muay Thai in Valley Stream Long Island. Check it out at www.extrememuaythai.com .


----------



## HG1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Just watched a martial art demo exhibition at William Patterson University.  This Muay Thai school was real good.  

www.northjerseymuaythai.net


----------



## Riz1 (Nov 28, 2007)

TommyMT said:


> I attend Extreme Muay Thai in Valley Stream Long Island. Check it out at www.extrememuaythai.com .



pm sent


----------

